# Cannondale CAAD 12 60cm



## Wooger (11 Jan 2022)

I’ve long admired this frame but they’re thin on the ground in the used market in this size. 

Anyone have one they want to part with?


----------



## Cycleops (11 Jan 2022)

Plenty on the EvilBay but only one in 60cm, a frame missing wheels, saddle, RD , pedals and chain. Everything else there. 2016 model. £150 starting price with one bid.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cannonda...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

In Birmingham for collecting but willing to post.

Checking Gumtree there’s a nice on for £780 in central London. Ultegra group but rim brakes and XL.11 speed.


----------



## dan_bo (11 Jan 2022)

The 12 is indeed the finest iteration. I have two. 

In 56 mind.


----------



## Dag Hammar (11 Jan 2022)

If you are after a very large frame bike there is this Allez 61cm for sale in Colchester on FB Mktplace.
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/949000699059549/?ref=saved&referral_code=null


----------



## Wooger (11 Jan 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Plenty on the EvilBay but only one in 60cm, a frame missing wheels, saddle, RD , pedals and chain. Everything else there. 2016 model. £150 starting price with one bid.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cannonda...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0
> 
> ...


Sadly that one in London is mislabelled and is actually a 56. Ask me how I know!

I prefer a complete bike to a bare frame; and prefer rim to disc I think. 

Bizarrely it seems easier to find a supersix evo used in my size just now than either a CAAD 13 or 10.


----------



## neil_merseyside (16 Jan 2022)

Any decent 60/61cm bike in Wirral/Cheshire area seem thin on the ground


----------



## Wooger (16 Jan 2022)

I feel like there must just be very few vaguely high end XL and larger size bikes sold full stop in the UK. 

And decent examples seem to sell fast, while sometimes overpriced ones with obvious problems (stem slammed & steerer tube cut on a bike that fits 6’3” + riders makes it useless to many). 

Oddly I’ve seen about 10x as many supersix evo 60cm bikes for sales than I have CAADs - tempting to go for one if a decent, sanely priced one less than 150 miles away comes up.


----------

